# Good day at High Island



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

This was my first trip out to the rookery this year and it turned out good. I can't wait until next month when the chics have all hatched. If you haven't been there, you should plan a trip soon.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW. These are all spectacular. Very well done my man. I think the 600 and the D3 make about the perfect combination but it all depends on who is behind it. In that regard, it could not be any better. The last one is phenominal.
When did you go by the way? Give me a holler before next time so I can watch you in action. Great work Brett.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, one super set of shots....You took full advantage to the outstanding photo ops there. Your feather work is outstanding.. If you went this week, I'd imagine it was full of people due to Spring break. 

If anyone is heading that way during the week, I'd be up for a trip, too. I just don't want to do the four-hour round trip drive by myself. I might talk to myself and I am boring... regards, Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantastic shots Brent. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I must confess....I went back today just after I posted this first batch of pics. I should have waited a little bit longer to see the responses and I would have called you guys to go with me. If it is any consolation, today wasn't nearly as good. It was overcast most of the time and it was pretty crowded. I spent most of today working on my in-flight shots and will post those later tonight or in the morning once I have a chance to go through them. We should try to organize a group trip sometime in mid-late April when the eggs have all hatched. It's a lot of fun when there are chics in all of the nests. You can see all of yesterday's shots here: http://noake.smugmug.com/gallery/4557310_DnEeV#P-1-25


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice ones Brent....Great captures on the in-flight shots.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice photo's. The feather work is the best that I have seen. Can't wait to see the next batch.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Man, you did have a great day. Fantastic shots. Congrats.
SH


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Outstanding photos!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Those are beautiful shots. I was trying some birds in flight this past weekend and found it is not easy to do. You did a great job with this set.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Panning and getting those in flight shots has been a challenge with the 600/4. Rather than holding the camera and turning your body as the bird goes by, you actually have to walk around the legs of the tripod as the lens pivots. Acquiring the bird in the first place is the biggest challenge I think - especially with that lens where the field of view is so narrow. One of these days I'll have it completely figured out!


----------

